# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Το ναυάγιο του Ρόζα Βλάση, 24 Δεκεμβρίου 1959 [The wreck of Roza Vlassi, 24.12.1959]

## Nicholas Peppas

*Το ναυαγιο του φορτηγου** Ροζα Βλαση, 24 Δεκεμβριου 1959*

Παραμονη  των Χριστουγεννων του 1959, ακριβως πριν απο 50 χρονια, η Ελλας θρηνησε την απωλεια ακομη ενος φορτηγου πλοιου, του  *Ροζα Βλαση*.  Το τραγικο αυτο ναυαγιο εκανε μεγαλο εντυπωση στην Αθηνα και τον  Πειραια, πρωτον γιατι εγινε διπλα στην Αττικη, εξω απο το Σουνιον, και  δευτερον γιατι τα νεα μεταδοθηκαν απο την τοτε ΕΙΡ (Εθνικο Ιδρυμα  Ραδιοφωνιας) ημερα Χριστουγεννων. Θυμαμαι τον υπουργο Εμπορικης  Ναυτιλιας, τον Ανδρεα Ανδριανοπουλο, να βγαινει στα ερτζιανα και να  προσπαθει να εξηγησει πως χαθηκε το πλοιο και μαζι του δεκατρεις  ναυτικοι.

Παρα τις συνθηκες του ναυαγιου υπηρξαν πολλα ερωτηματικα. Το *Ροζα Βλαση*  ηταν ενα πολυ γερο φορτηγο (collier) 2.159 τοννων φτιαγμενο αρχικα για  το Βρεττανικο ναυτικο. Αφου ναυπηγηθηκε στο τελος του πολεμου σαν το *Empire Lowlander* , παραχωρηθηκε αμεσως στην εταιρεια _Cory Colliers_ και με το ονομα *Corflow* οργωσε τις θαλασσες για δεκα χρονια.




> IDNo:     1180886         Year:     1946
> Name:     EMPIRE LOWLANDER     Launch Date:     4.3.46
> Type:     Cargo ship         Date of completion:     6.46
> Flag:     GBR             Keel:     
> Tons:     2159             Link:     1533
> DWT:     2883             Yard No:     216
> Length overall:     86.5         Ship Design:     
> LPP:                 Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     12.5             Builder:     Crown
> ...


Εδω μια φωτογραφια του *Empire Lowlander* ...
EL.jpg

... και μια του ιδιου με το ονομα *Corflow.
*Corflow.jpg

*Το ναυαγιο του φορτηγου** Ροζα Βλαση, 24 Δεκεμβριου 1959*

Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1959 και αποκτηθηκε απο την εταιρεια  G. Vlassis & Co. που το ονομασε *Ροζα Βλαση*.  Στο μοιραιο του ταξιδι, ξεκινησε με 19 ναυτικους απο το Στρατωνι της  Ανατολικης Χαλκιδικης και πηγαινε για τον Πειραια. Μετεφερε πανω απο  2.700 τοννους (κατα τις εφημεριδες) σιδηροπυριτου, ενος μεταλλευματος  που ηταν πασιγνωστο για την ασταθεια του σε φορτηγα καραβια οπου  μπορουσε να  "κυλησει" ευκολα.

Περνωντας αναμεσα απο την Αττικη και την Μακρονησο, εξω απο το ακρωτηριο  του Σουνιου, βρηκε αγρια θαλασσα και το κακο εγινε. Το μεταλλευμα  μετακινηθηκε και οδηγησε πρωτα σε σοβαρη κλιση του πλοιου και τελικα σε  ξαφνικο καταποντισμο χωρις το πληρωμα να εχει καιρο να τρεξει σε  σωσιβιες λεμβους εκτος απο πεντε απο τους σωθεντας.

Rosa Vlassi.jpg

Eξη μελη του πληρωματος επεζησαν, αναμεσα τους και ο πλοιαρχος. Τους  πηγαν στο Λαυριο σε κακη κατασταση. Οι αλλοι δεκατρεις χαθηκαν...  Δυο  μερες αργοτερα οι εφημεριδες ειχαν πληρη περιγραφη του ναυαγιου. Στην  κηδεια δυο ναυτικων στο νεκροταφειο Αναστασεως στον Πειραια ηταν πανω  απο 2.000 ατομα.

Τι απομενει απο την μνημη του *Ροζα Βλαση*  πενηντα χρονια αργοτερα; Τιποτε!  Εκτος απο τους διαφορους ερασιτεχνες  δυτες που επιμενουν να επισκεφτονται το πλοιο στον αμμωδη βυθο της  περιοχης...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Το ναυαγιο του φορτηγου** Ροζα Βλαση, 24 Δεκεμβριου 1959*


Ολα τα αρθρα για το ναυαγιο ειναι απο την *Ελευθερια* της 27ης Δεκεμβριου 1959.

19591227 Rosa Vlasi1.jpg

19591227 Rosa Vlasi2.jpg
19591227 Rosa Vlasi3.jpg

19591227 Rosa Vlasi4.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα από ότι δημοσιεύτηκε στις εφημερίδες που ανέβασες οι 13 χάθηκαν και μόνο 6 διασώθηκαν.

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και δεν έχουν εμφανισθεί φωτογραφίες του τραγικού ΡΟΖΑ ΒΛΑΣΣΗ στο σύντομο διάστημα που ταξίδεψε στην Ελλάδα, να δούμε μια φωτογραφία από το αδελφό του ΗΛΙΑΣ Κ. 
xaveri 23-6-60.jpg
πηγή

Τα ναυπηγεία Crown & Sons είχαν ναυπηγήσει τρία αδελφά για λογαριασμό του βρετανικού υπουργείου πολεμικών μεταφορών, τα EMPIRE HIGHLANDER, EMPIRE LOWLANDER και το EMPIRE LAMBETH. Τα δυο πρώτα ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα αλλά και τα δυο ενεπλάκησαν σε ναυάγια.
Το  EMPIRE HIGHLANDER το αγόρασαν το Μάη του 1960 οι αδελφοί Κουρεμένου και έτσι το βλέπουμε ως ΗΛΙΑΣ Κ. να κάνει τις επισκευές του στο Ξαβέρι τον Ιούλιο του 1960. Βρετανικό σκαρί, ναυπήγησης 1945, για το οποίο υπάρχουν αρκετές πληροφορίες σε διάφορα site:



> Built for the Ministry of War Transport,  with William France, Fenwick & Co. ('Fenwick'), of London, the managers  (have also read London & Edinburgh Shipping & Co. Ltd.). The  vessel was sold, in 1946, for £78,500, to Fenwick    & was renamed _Arnewood_. On Oct. 26, 1947, the vessel went aground  in the River Tyne. There was no damage & the vessel floated off at the next high  tide. On Dec. 2, 1947, with a cargo of coal, when just opposite  William's  Wharf at Dagenham, River Thames, _Arnewood_ collided with _ Belhaven_, also bound for London, (ex Leith, Scotland), with a general  cargo. _Belhaven_ suffered severe damage, while the damage to _ Arnewood_ was quite modest. There were three incidents, in 1951 & 1952, two of  them with a cargo of esparto grass, where boiler tubes burst. The vessel was  delayed each time, the repairs were effected with difficulty, but the ship was not in any danger. On Jan. 24, 1954, when in  ballast at Antwerp, Belgium, the vessel collided with _Dormitor_,   (Miramar seem not to list the vessel - could the vessel have rather been _Durmitor_). From Jan.  12, 1960 to May 12, 1960, the vessel was laid up at the River Tyne. On that last date,  i.e. May 12, 1960, the vessel was sold,  to George & Panos Kouremenos, of Piraeus, Greece, George Kouremenos the  manager, & became _Elias K._ In mid Jan. 1967, the vessel was en  route from Gizan, Saudi Arabia, bound for Varna, Bulgaria, with a cargo of bagged cement.  At 7:15 a.m. on Jan. 17, 1967,  in heavy seas, the vessel ran aground  & was left stranded  on a reef off Farasan Island in  the southern Red Sea. At 16.23N/41.48E. Attempts were made to refloat the vessel, which  was listing & taking on water, but the crew were forced to abandon ship in two  lifeboats. _Greenville Victory_ delivered the crew safely to Port  Said. With great difficulty, including the jettisoning of cargo & ballast, _ Svitzer_, a salvage tug, was later able to refloat the vessel & tow it to  Aden for temporary repairs. The damage was thought to be slight.  It then sailed to Piraeus, where the damage was determined instead to be  uneconomic of repair. The vessel was laid up & later towed to Split, Yugoslavia,  (Sveti Kajo?), where it was broken up, in Dec. 1967. 
> πηγή

----------

